# Housing requirements



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi and appologies in advance for a newbie question but I have DWA experience and am now doing an Animal Behaviour course. As part of an assignment I need the housing requirements ( to meet DWA standards) of a WDB. I have seen guidelines before but buggered if I can remember where

Any help would be appreciated

Mac


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Mac, the general guidelines for my area are as follows:


The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 - Guidance Notes for
Applicants

The primary purpose of The Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 is to seek to protect the
public from risks arising from the keeping of dangerous wild animals and is intended
to protect the public at large, by regulating the keeping of such animals. There are
also some ancillary welfare provisions contained in it. The Act applies in England,
Wales and Scotland, but has been devolved in relation to Scotland. Northern Ireland
has its own legislation to regulate the private keeping of dangerous wild animals.

The Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs has policy responsibility for
the Act, but it is local authorities who are responsible for actually administering and
enforcing the Act. Anyone wishing to keep an animal listed in the Schedule to the Act
must obtain a licence from his or her local authority. A licence will only be granted
when -

•

the authority is satisfied that it would not be contrary to public interest on the
grounds of safety or nuisance;

•

that the applicant is a suitable person; and the animal's accommodation is
adequate and secure.

Where the local authority grant a licence it shall impose conditions on the licence
covering issues such as -

•

a requirement that the animal be kept only by a person or persons named on the
licence;

•

restrictions on the movement of the animal from the premises as specified on the
licence; and

•

a requirement that the licence holder has a current insurance policy which
ensures both licence holders and others against any liability caused by the
animal.

The Schedule to the Act

The Act does not contain a definition for a dangerous wild animal, instead it lists in
a Schedule those animals that are subject to the provisions of the Act. It includes,
amongst many others, animals such as tigers, lions, chimpanzees, gorillas, crocodiles,
venomous snakes and spiders. A copy of the Schedule is enclosed with this guidance.

The Act does not apply to those dangerous wild animals kept in zoos, circuses, pet
shops or designated establishments within the meaning of the Animals (Scientific
Procedures) Act 1986, as these are covered by separate legislation. Zoos are regulated
under the Zoo Licensing Act 1981 (as amended), and scientific establishments
are regulated under the Animals (scientific procedures) Act 1986. The Pet Animals
Act 1951 (as amended in 1983) protects the welfare of animals sold as pets.

It is important to note that the Act is a regulatory piece of legislation rather than a

prohibitive one and does not deny the right for people to keep those animals listed on
the Schedule as long as an appropriate licence has been obtained.

The Application

Any application for a licence under the Act must -

specify the species (whether one or more) of animal, and the number of
animals of each species, proposed to be kept under the authority of the licence;

specify the premises where any animal concerned will normally be held;

be made to the local authority in whose area those premises are situated;

be made by a person who is neither under the age of 18 nor disqualified under the
Act from keeping any dangerous wild animal; and

be accompanied by the required fee – this is currently £194.00 plus the cost of any
veterinary inspection of the premises.

Please note: A licence shall not be granted until a veterinary surgeon or veterinary
practitioner has inspected the premises where any animal will normally be held and the
Licensing Authority has received and considered a report by the surgeon or practitioner.
A licence will only be granted when the Licensing Authority is satisfied that the premises
are suitable for the keeping of the animal(s) specified in the application.

Any licence granted shall remain in force for two years and shall then expire.



But you may also want to consider the animal itself - its requirements. Reasonably sized, well ventilated, adequate substrate - then general things such as common sense and preference really, such as an external heating and lighting source, blocks behind the top and bottom 'lips' on the front of the vivarium to stop it hiding behind these etc. And obviously locked vivs, proper hot room with double door entry system etc etc...


----------



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey bud thanks for the quick reply.

Its more the guideline requirements for the species (WDB) I'm looking for. I have the DWA Act pretty much down pat but the assignment is more on the husbandry of the specific snake, recommended viv dimensions, are lock boxes a requirement ( in my eyes yes but is there any OFFICIAL views on it) etc. Or am I right in saying its really up to the person doing the licensing inspection?

Cheers again for the reply


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mac101 said:


> Hey bud ananks for the quick reply.
> 
> Its more the guideline requirements for the species (WDB) I'm looking for. I have the DWA Act pretty much down pat but the assignment is more on the husbandry of the specific snake, recommended viv dimensions, are lock boxes a requirement ( in my eyes yes but is there any OFFICIAL views on it) etc. Or am I right in saying its really up to the person doing the licensing inspection?
> 
> Cheers again for the reply



Wish i had assignments like yours when i was in school/college :lol2:

There wouldnt be any SPECIFIC official requirements for each specific species as far as i am aware, but you do have to prove to the vet/officer that you are capable of providing the correct husbandry for the species you are intending to keep as well as protecting your self and the public from any risk.

In regards to husbandry of the WDB rattler- as with any animal you simply need to look at where the animal is from. 

Western Diamondback Rattlesnake

So, from that link, you know you need it hot, dry, well ventilated, viv size around 3ft ish (when adult) a hide and a small waterdish. You wouldnt want to 'over decorate' the viv as this may make working with the animal difficult!

Id like to mention i DONT keep these snakes, so this is all presumptions on my part : victory:


----------



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

When I kept my WDB a 3ft would never have done her lol.... she was in a modified 5ftx2x2. 

I was just wondering if the DWA had any set guidelines on sizes, double doors, lock boxes etc

And the assignment is Compare and contrast 2 different species husbandry requirements in captivity. This includes health and safety, basic husbandry, legislation etc. I chose WDB as one of them lmao


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mac101 said:


> When I kept my WDB a 3ft would never have done her lol.... she was in a modified 5ftx2x2.
> 
> I was just wondering if the DWA had any set guidelines on sizes, double doors, lock boxes etc
> 
> And the assignment is Compare and contrast 2 different species husbandry requirements in captivity. This includes health and safety, basic husbandry, legislation etc. I chose WDB as one of them lmao


Really? over 5ft long is considered a HUGE one as far as i was aware... and female C.atrox are smaller than males.... nothing wrong with giving them plenty of room i guess. If youve kept them surely you already know all the info your asking for


----------



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know how I would keep but just didnt know if there was anywhere recomended requirements were written down. Remember this is a Uni assignment so I need to be giving references etc lol

And WDB ( well mine) are are very active pecies. when you take that into consideration along with the fact I had a locking shiftbox in there too a larger viv is sometimes better


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

mac101 said:


> Hey bud thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Its more the guideline requirements for the species (WDB) I'm looking for. I have the DWA Act pretty much down pat but the assignment is more on the husbandry of the specific snake, recommended viv dimensions, are lock boxes a requirement ( in my eyes yes but is there any OFFICIAL views on it) etc. Or am I right in saying its really up to the person doing the licensing inspection?
> 
> Cheers again for the reply


Surely if you have, or have in the past, kept a WDB then you would have had a DWAL and would therefore know the answers to your own question??


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

In Germany, there appear to be far more rigid national guidelines for the keeping of a given species. There are a number of books who authors (Mattison, Mara for example) offer some guidance on the care of venomous species. Not to repeat Ian's question, but did you not find this out when keeping this snake yourself? What course are you on BTW?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone else smell fish?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

mac101 said:


> I know how I would keep but just didnt know if there was anywhere recomended requirements were written down. *Remember this is a Uni assignment so I need to be giving references etc lol*
> 
> And WDB ( well mine) are are very active pecies. when you take that into consideration along with the fact I had a locking shiftbox in there too a larger viv is sometimes better


Have you tried International Zoo Yearbooks, Google Scholar, the various Journal databases available?

My experience of writing about husbandry of snakes for university assignments has shown me that you need to use sources that are not specifically written about your chosen species, rather, you need to look at the guidelines for similar species and extrapolate from that the information you need.

If you need to be giving references, then asking on a forum is certainly insufficient : victory:


----------



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

OK to cool down some of conspiracy theorists.....

I'm at Bishop Burton College doing a foundation degree in Animal Management and Behaviour

The assisgnment is :


*Task:*
Produce a written report *comparing and contrasting* the enclosure design of 2 different *species* of animal. You must indicate where all of the following areas have been considered:

Disease prevention and control including hygiene and disinfection
Isolation
Suitable materials
Environmental enrichment
Health and Safety for both animal, handler and others
Stress
Environmental influences both internal and external, welfare and legislation.
I've covered all on WDB but cannot find guidelines on enclosure size and design. Yes I've spoken to my LA but they are about as helpful as a lead floatation device. My next port of call is an email to the vet they use for some insight. But again this appears to be an opinion as opposed to being legislation. This is why LA's vary wildly on the requirements for DWA. I know asking on a forum isnt classed as references however I did say I needed the recommendations written down.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Anyone else smell fish?


Yep I'm with you there buddie!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mac101 said:


> OK to cool down some of conspiracy theorists.....
> 
> I'm at Bishop Burton College doing a foundation degree in Animal Management and Behaviour
> 
> ...


 
But you said youve kept them... so surely you already know all the husbandry including vivarium sizes and all requirements of the DWAA by your local licencing authority for them, as you will already have had a DWAL....


Anyway, im sure youve got all the info you needed now for your assignment


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

> Or am I right in saying its really up to the person doing the licensing inspection?


this is correct . you need to satisfy Him (the inspector / visiting vet ) that all conditions are satisfactory for keeping the animal , there is no standards specific to the sknake in question or any other animal ( although guides are now in place for primates and other may follow ) 

if you can convince the vet that a 3ft enclosure is fine for the animal and you can safley handle the animal and have the required knowladge to look after the animal which you will be quized on then he will pass the inspection . if you cannot do this he will deny it , it really is as simple as that.


----------



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

As for those that have asked about my previous keeping, remember Ireland doesnt a DWA, Northern Ireland it only came into effect in 2006. 

Thanks to colin and those that have helped.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

It is worth speaking to your local authority about the standards. I previously posted the ones for York so they are on a thread somewhere but good luck finding them!


----------



## mac101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Nix and thanks for the reply. I DID try the LA and the response there was laughable (not sure what the score is with reprinting emails on public forum but if anyone wants to see the joke of a reply please pm me)

Will look through your posts for the York requirements. Thank you


----------

